# Dutasteride ? It may save way more than hair!



## CEM Store (Jan 18, 2013)

Dutasteride, also known as Avodart, is a dual 5-alpha reductase (5ar) inhibitor. Please note the word ?dual? in front of 5-ar inhibitor, I will bring it up again very shortly. 5-ar is an enzyme responsible for the conversion, or more aptly the 5-alpha reduction of testosterone to dihydrotestosterone(dht). The 5-ar enzyme is made up of 2 isoenzymes. Some 5-ar inhibitors only inhibit one of these two isoenzymes. Dustasteride, however, inhibits both of the isoenzymes thus the reason for it being known as a ?dual? 5-ar inhibitor. It is likely this dual action plays a role in making dutasteride the most effective 5-ar inhibitor available for our research. 

		So the ultimate result of inhibiting 5-ar in our research subjects by using Dutasteride is the lowering of dht levels. Why would we want to do this? Well there are 2 primary reasons one may deem this necessary in their research and I will touch on both of them.

		The first and possibly most well-known reason is to prevent hair loss in our research subjects. Shedding mice are not a pretty sight! Again dht is a potent androgen. It has been discovered that dht builds at the entry of the hair follicle causing it to become brittle, break off, and never grow back. By administering Dutast to our research subjects, lowering 5-ar therefore lowering dht levels, this effect of hair loss can be dramatically reduced or even halted. Dutast is proven in research to be the most effective 5-ar inhibitor for this purpose. In research comparing Dutast, a dual 5-ar inhibitor; to finasteride, a 5-ar inhibitor that inhbits just one of the 2 5-ar isoenzymes, Dustast was found to be almost 30% more effective at new hair growth at just 50% of the dosage of finasteride!  

		The second less known but possibly more important reason for administering Dutast to our research subjects is the treatment or prevention of benign prostatic hyperplasia (BPH), better known as enlarged prostate. Research has discovered that dht plays a key role in the enlargement of the prostate in male research subjects.	By inhibiting 5-ar and ultimately lowering dht, Dutast has been proven extremely effective in reducing prostate size. Again in a head to head comparison with finasteride in the treatment of BPH (enlarged prostate), Dutast was shown to be more effective at lowering dht and resulted in greater symptom improvement. Once again demonstrating the superiority of a Dual 5-AR Inhibitor.

		Given the nature of our research and it?s high potential of dramatically elevated dht levels , combined with the adverse effects of these elevated levels, Dutast quickly shows it?s value as a research chem that is clearly the most potent weapon available anywhere to reverse or resolve these negative effects. At one time or another Dutast may very well be the most valued chemical in your research arsenal.

Check it out >> Liquid Dutast 30mL .5mg/mL


Refs:
*Comparison of Clinical Trials With Finasteride and Dutasteride J. Curtis Nickel, MD	Author information ► Copyright and License information ► Rev Urol. 2004; 6(Suppl 9): S31?S39. PMCID: PMC1472914
* Olsen EA, Hordinsky M, Whiting D, et al. (Dec 2006). "The importance of dual 5alpha-reductase inhibition in the treatment of MPB: results of a randomized placebo-controlled study of dutasteride versus finasteride". J Am Acad Dermatol. 55 (6): 1014?23. doi:10.1016/j.jaad.2006.05.007. PMID 17110217
* Clark, RV, Herman DJ, Hobbs S, et al: Marked Suppression of Dihydrotestosterone in Men with Benign Prostatic Hyperplasia by Dutasteride, a Dual 5 alpha-Reductase Inhibitor. Journal of Clinical Endocrinology & Metabolism. 2004;89(5):2179?2184.
* Kokate TG, Banks MK, Magee T, Yamaguchi S, Rogawski MA (February 1999). "Finasteride, a 5alpha-reductase inhibitor, blocks the anticonvulsant activity of progesterone in mice". The Journal of Pharmacology and Experimental Therapeutics 288 (2): 679?84. PMID 9918575
* Andriole GL, Kirby R. Safety and tolerability of the dual 5alpha-reductase inhibitor dutasteride in the treatment of benign prostatic hyperplasia. Eur Urol. 2003;44:82-88.


Liquid Dutast 30mL .5mg/mL


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 19, 2013)

Excellent product.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jan 19, 2013)

Is it capable of reversing the effects of DHT?


----------



## tommyguns232 (Jan 19, 2013)

Eiserner Hahn said:


> Is it capable of reversing the effects of DHT?



Gist I got is thats exactly what it does bro.


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 21, 2013)

Keep on researching and learning....


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 25, 2013)

*Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles.*


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 28, 2013)

Side effects?


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Feb 6, 2013)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Side effects?



Side effects with this one is so tricky. So many say absolutely none and then some have libido losss etc. I dunno....


----------



## Gorgeliftsalot (May 7, 2013)

Can I use this as a topical? Just put it on head of the rat?


----------



## freakinhuge (May 8, 2013)

Gorgeliftsalot said:


> Can I use this as a topical? Just put it on head of the rat?



I think you are looking for something called "Spiro".
It's meant for topical use, a couple friends have used it and said it worked on cycle for them.
I'm not too sure if you can use the dutast on you're  head. 

Here is another thread with info on Spiro here-> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...3-topical-spiro-shield-against-hair-loss.html

Hope that helps


----------



## Gorgeliftsalot (May 8, 2013)

freakinhuge said:


> I think you are looking for something called "Spiro".
> It's meant for topical use, a couple friends have used it and said it worked on cycle for them.
> I'm not too sure if you can use the dutast on you're  head.
> 
> ...




Thank you!

Yeah it helps a lot.


----------



## Flash01x (May 10, 2013)

Heard one of the side effects is retrograde ejaculation. What exactly does that mean? Someone said it means instead of shooting out your cum you cum inside of yourself.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (May 10, 2013)

Flash01x said:


> Heard one of the side effects is retrograde ejaculation. What exactly does that mean? Someone said it means instead of shooting out your cum you cum inside of yourself.



Have never heard of this....


----------



## Gorgeliftsalot (Jun 4, 2013)

Flash01x said:


> Heard one of the side effects is retrograde ejaculation. What exactly does that mean? Someone said it means instead of shooting out your cum you cum inside of yourself.



I never heard of that!
I don't think that is possible...

Anyway I bit the bullet and ordered some of that spiro and also a bottle of cia since I am curious if it's any good.

When would you put this stuff on your rat? and for how long before you wash it off?

Thank you forum members! 
Love this place!


----------

